# Alcohol and natural bodybuilding



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys I was just wondering what your thoughts are on the subject , I know alcohol has alot of negative effects on the body especially whilst trying to grow muscle and being natural everything helps to be as good as possible, I've tried to limit my intake as I like a drink at the weekend when I'm off work and to socialise ,I trying to cut that down to once a month was wondering do you's like a drink now and then and how often do you's do it that it doesn't impact your training


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Up to 4/5 pints of regular strength lager/bitter a couple a times a week is neither here nor there if you are just a recreational trainer ime. Any more and it starts to impact. If you are chasing a target I'd be inclined to drop booze completely until you've achieved it.

Fwiw I don't really drink these days, mugs game as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah I agree with it can be a mugs game I prefer to have a quiet drink in the house these days as Ive got kids n that now and stay away from the trouble. I think I'll do my best and limit it as the missus starting to think I'm antisocial so have a drink now and then with her at weekends once a month probably look forard to it more. Plus probably give me some room for tastier food to look forward too instead .


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Same here. Mr Mrs often says "you will chill out and have a drink tonight" when we go out with friends, etc which ain't that often as we also have kids. Most blokes I know it's the opposite, partners not happy because they drink too much. I have a few in the Rugby club because it's kind of compulsory down there but I've yet to have any this year. Maybe this Saturday, we'll see.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Funny how when you do drink you get told off because your drinking too much now that you don't want too as much their trying to tempt you into drinking .Sounds not bad having a few at your rugby club better than going out into the town and sounds like you do it now and then when suits not a usually weekend for u .


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah, women eh! Her stance changes when she wants me to drive.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah maybe better off driving yourself more chance of making it to where your going without damaging the car


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Same here. Mr Mrs often says "you will chill out and have a drink tonight" when we go out with friends, etc which ain't that often as we also have kids. Most blokes I know it's the opposite, partners not happy because they drink too much. I have a few in the Rugby club because it's kind of compulsory down there but I've yet to have any this year. Maybe this Saturday, we'll see.


 Why do you call your wife Mr Mrs :lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Why do you call your wife Mr Mrs :lol:


 The hormone therapy is almost complete. Cock comes off in May then he will be she.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> The hormone therapy is almost complete. Cock comes off in May then he will be she.


 Ahh shame no more reach arounds


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a great article on the topic of alcohol and gainz - https://leangains.com/the-truth-about-alcohol-fat-loss-and-muscle-growth/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Life is to short to be worrying about going out and enjoying yourself.

Of course it will have some negative impact but there is more to life than gym imo. Just don't be getting smashed 2-3 times a week


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I usually have some brandy or whiskey before I go to sleep can't see it doing any harm


----------



## W. W. (Feb 10, 2018)

I drink 100 grams of vodka at competitions before going on stage


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Don't get smashed more than once a week and you will be fine, try limit it to once every 2 weeks


----------

